# Detailing World Product Of The Year Awards 2009 (NOW CLOSED)



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to the preliminary stage of the official *Detailing World Product Of The Year 2009 awards.*

In this thread we would like as many of you as possible to post up your suggestion for what you think deserves the title of DWPOTY based on something you've used during 2009.

You can simply post the name of your favourite product, or some reasons for your choice as well if you want - it's up to you.

This thread will run until 16th November and then we will compile a shortlist of the 10 most suggested products into a seperate voting poll.

The winning product will be announced in early December and there will be a _nice prize for one member_ , drawn at random from all the people who cast a vote in the upcoming poll.

Thanks
DW Team.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Something like Dodo Juice SN or BTBM, Products for detailers by people who listen and research what they want/need.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

My vote goes to Tesco's Daisy APC.

A product to rival just about any of the other APC's out there but yet costs mere fractions of the others!:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nanolex
glossworkz


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Meguiars #16. Not a new product by any stretch of imagination, but I only tried it for the first time this year and it's now my 'staple' LSP.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> My vote goes to Tesco's Daisy APC.
> 
> A product to rival just about any of the other APC's out there but yet costs mere fractions of the others!:thumb:


i go with this :thumb:


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

My vote would be for Nanolex.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Zaino Z8

Very close call with some many great products ive used.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Again not new but i used it for the first time this year

Dodo Juice Lime Prime

For those rush jobs, this stuff is Superb


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Chemical Guys Wet Mirror

amazing results :thumb:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

My vote goes for, Dodo Juice - Red Mist Tropical.

I used it for the 1st time this year and thought it worked really well and added that little extra to the finish.


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

My suggestion is FK1000p.

Seems give great results on panels as wells as wheels, and gets great number of supporters on here.

Andy


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Chem Guys Glossworkz
Optiseal
FK1000P

(if it's just one take Glossworkz)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My favourites from this year, in no particular order, are:

Dodo Red Mist Tropical
Britemax 6s Spray and Shine
Britemax 5 Extreme Elements Sealant
i4detailing Tyre Shine
Heritage Wax


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Bilberry for me - smells + works great!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboys World Natty's Red, bought some this summer and couldnt believe how well it works, even on old mistreated paint. Smells edible too!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

As per my list on the other thread...

Five for me (no real order of preference) :thumb: ....

1. Chicago CP8210 rotary. Enjoying getting to grips with it after using a DA.
2. Duragloss 901, a very recent shampoo addition which I'm really enjoying.
3. Zaino Z6. Using it more and more! 
4. Aeorospace 303 as it just has a multitude of uses.
5. MF cloths from both Zaino and Planet Polish (yellow ones). Just essential


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Dodo Red Mist/Tropical


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Lime Prime


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

For me it's Dodo Supernatural Wax. (tbh like most of their stuff*)

My first foray into the world of 'proper' waxe and I'm blown away by the results. I find it easy to apply and the results (optically) and the protection (4 months and counting for 2 coats) have been impressive. Stonking value for money.

(*my zaino stuff comes a very very very close 2nd. Z8 especially is very good stuff)

Viper: is there any way you can come up with a shortlist and then give everyone TWO votes?


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

FK1000p gets my vote due to its low cost and is just so easy to use. It is also superb in that it can be used very successfully on both the paintwork and the wheels and is very durable. 

To me it seems like the idea product for both experienced detailer and occasional/new detailer. 

Its the one product that I would recommend to anyone. :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Dodo SN or BTBM. Both are bloody awesome products and the network of Dodo preferred suppliers are second to none and a pretty good reflection of the company.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going for a product that amazes me evertime I use it 'Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaner'

I have other's which have impressed me this year but my stand out product is this :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Magic shampoo


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dodo Juice Red Mist for me too.

Been using Dodo Orange Crush on my car for a while, bought the Red Mist when it came and out and it made it look even better. Awesome levels of beading as well.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

nanolex wheel sealant 
saved me so much time


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Megs Foaming Bottle Trigger


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Meguiars #105 and #205 - new generation of polishes from Meguiars which have pushed the boundaries a little of what can be achieved in machine polishing through excellent flexibility from the SMAT abrasives. Superb range of polishes.

Meguiars #16 Wax - proper honest to god, value for money and durable wax that looks as good as any other that's ten times its price and lasts better than most! A doddle to use too


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal + Shine for me - Excellent value for money, great performance and easy to use.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

My suggestions:

Tesco Daisy APC for being as good as the others at pence per bottle
Armourall Glass Cloths for leaving a truly streak free finish
Colli 476 for being sooo durable at a good price
and
CG All in One for being such a good all-rounder.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dodo PH Pro, it just works!


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic kit. :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Fk425


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

For me - 

1. Bilberry - fantastic product and good value.
2. BH soft clay - again great value and easy to use.
3. Werkstat Acrylic - a doddle to use!


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

Meguiar's #205


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Chemical guys APC
Chemical guys New car small
DODO Supernatural wax
DODO Born to be slippy
Zymol Creame

this is a hard one, there have been so many this year....i may be back with a few more


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Werkstat acrylic kit
BTBM
autosmart - smart wheels


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic
Bilberry


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

1) Optimum No Rinse (ONR) - for its sheer accessibility and versatility.
For a disabled guy it's been nothing short of a revelation!

2) FK1000p - for its durability and ease of use.

3) Harly's Wax - an old-timer that I'm dead pleased to get re-aquainted with.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

g101 does all sorts
btbm&sn shampoo
dd rainforest rub wax
autosmart active xl&aquawax for my van a right combo


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Optimum No Rinse - Ideal for those of us washing cars big black cars in the sun, in a hard water area.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

The 2 products that have really impressed me are

1. Werkstat Acryllic Kit
2. Gtechniq C4

Both products transformed my car and gave unbelievable results!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Megs #205 for me


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Not in any order but here's my list;


Megs #105 Ultra Cut - new MK2 DA friendly version
Megs #205 Ultra Finishing
Britemax #4 Black Max Ultra Fine Polishing Pad Glaze
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Polymer Sealant
Britemax #6S Spray n Shine Protection QD
Festool Shinex RAP150 
Valet PRO Protectant


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stoners invisible glass
Project Awesome
Zaino Z16

:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not so much a certain product, but the Nanolex range would get my vote, not just because the products are all excellent, the professionalism of the company and the ability to listen to input and work upon it, speaks volumes.

Also 

Britemax Metal Polishes.

Meguiars #205.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have a couple but to narrow it down into a category would be best cos you cant compare a wax with an interior cleaner to make a decision of the best product imo, although it could get very long winded that way lol
so after much thought here we go

wax
fave (carnuba) is rboe
2nd(speed wax) catec gold

wheels cartec acid free is amazing stuff
and 9 out of ten no need for a brush

and after machine polishing my new fave product for cleansing oils is 
Surf-ace spray and finish


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great response so far everyone - keep them coming :thumb:

Just to add, 'muggins' ere  will be trawling through this thread after the 16th Nov to count up all the products talked about and find the 10 most mentioned ones  So where anyone's just specified a range, I'll use what ever is the most frequently mentioned one from that range by other people, should it make the top ten. It'll be a big enough job already and I simply won't have the time to be going back over anyone's post and PM'ing them to ask exactly which one of a particular range they want to single out.

Hope that makes sense 

Thanks
Viper


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ZCS as it does just so many jobs, wicked stuff


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Bilberry for its ease of use and cleaning power diluted
CK Red Moose Glaze for the effect it gives on red cars - wet look finish for sure!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mines would have to be megs 205 ultra finishing polish.

fantastically versatile polish that does exactly what you want it to.

and

the chemical guys hexlogic pad range, easily the nest pads ive used to date. spot on cut levels, nice steps in the range easy to clean and nicely priced.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

FK425 or SP V.2 Show Detailer hmm decisions decisions ok the 425 only as I have used it more than the SP, however they both leave an amazing finish.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

*1.* Planet Polish - Wheel Seal & Shine
*2.* Dodo Juice - Red Mist

:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

FK 425
dg 101


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Autosmart TARDIS


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Guess what mine is


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Guess what mine is


Ashes to Ashes DVD box set?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Ashes to Ashes DVD box set?


No thats in the bin:lol:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Britemax #6s - Adds a fantastic shine to the paintwork inbetween washing, can be used to help dry the car. :thumb:


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

here's my top three:thumb:

Chem Guys Glossworkz, (bloody great stuff)
Chem Guys New look trim gel (great trim dressing)
FK1000P (cheap easy to use & long lasting)


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

To pick one:
Dodo Juice Supernatural Finger Mitts


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Glossworkz
EZ creme Glaze 
50/50


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Megs #16
CG New look trim gel
Dodo Sour Power

Out of the 3 Megs #16 everytime. The price and the finish just cant go wrong.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't have just one!

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
Britemax #6S
Meguiars #205


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dodo SN and BTBM shampoo's
lambswool wash pad from CYC
uber drying towels


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ONR - seems to have started something....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

for me a tie between fk1000 and bilt hamber clay.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

my vote would have to be z8, best product ive used this year.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

FK1000P
and
Nanolex Glass Sealant


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Meg's lambswool wash mitt :thumb: ... all the rest try to slide off my hand when loaded with water.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont Forget Carlack Glass Sealant:thumb:I do not rive without it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

megs no:16


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

AG SRP, still hugely underrated
BH Autoclay
BH Surfex HD
Any Dodo Juice wax but in my case purple haze


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Dodo Lime Prime, used it 6 weeks ago for the3 first time and was AMAZED.
What about an award for Trader of the year along the same lines as product of the year?
My vote for this would go to Matt at I4Detailing. I have placed two orders and got everything I ordered virtually next day and all well packaged.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

With all due respect, we won't be doing a trader of the year, so let's just keep this thread to the products, please  Cheers.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nanolex 

Zaino


----------



## knowsnowt (Aug 23, 2009)

AG SRP :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

dodo red mist or dodo btbm for me :thumb:


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

My vote's for Meguiars M105/M205 polishing combo. Can't have one without the other. They have dramatically changed the way I polish paint and have delivered results far better than any other 1-2 polish combo I have used.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Definetly Megs #16.. Just bought it the other day and wow :argie: its so easy to use!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Wekstat AJT for me :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Dodo Juice - Red Mist Tropical :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Werkstat AJT for me too. My fave product to use since I started detailing.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

For Me has to be a product from Dodo 

Born to be Mild , its just the best


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

FK1000P
M105
M205 in order of preference

**Edit** BH Autoclay deserves a mention too


----------



## silver back (Feb 22, 2009)

Auto Glym fast glass


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmmm, tough one.

Probably FK1000P for me. Easy to use, stunning results and fantastic value for money.


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Red Mist tropical. Makes the car look amazing after each wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rob750 said:


> For Me has to be a product from Dodo
> 
> Born to be Mild , its just the best


Good man:thumb::lol:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

The Water I get from the tap is great, muti purpose- Mixes well with bilberry, APC's, all shampoos and rinses the car.

Has to be a top contender :detailer: :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Was going to say bilberry wheel cleaner but I have just decided that the eurow plush microfibres from CYC are just unbeatable.

Best cloth's I have ever used :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Got to be EZ Detail brush for me. Only just purchased one this month but definetly a good purchase.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Zaino Z8

although its costly - it lasts for ages.

how about doing different classes, like they do in the mags?


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Red mist does it for me!


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Werkstat Acrylic


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Werkstat Acrylic Kit.


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Optimum No Rinse (ONR)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Zaino microfibers


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

diesel_dog said:


> Got to be EZ Detail brush for me. Only just purchased one this month but definetly a good purchase.


not for me mine broke after 4 months snapped by the handle so just using the head at the mo and smashing my knuckles into the spokes


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Victoria Concours wax


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

FK1000 for value for money, Dodo Supernatural or Red Mist for performance.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> Zaino Z8
> 
> although its costly - it lasts for ages.
> 
> how about doing different classes, like they do in the mags?


I think we'll do that next year :thumb: If we'd started this off a little earlier in the year then we could have, but we'll just keep to an 'overall' product of the year this time, but thanks for the suggestion :thumb:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dodo's Time to Dry in the summer, in a hard water area was an ideal product :thumb:

Gotta love Zaino Z6 too!

Added: Bilt Hamber Auto Clay


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I'm loving Glossworkz shampoo it is tremendous.

I also love the Werkstat Acrylic range because it is soooooo easy to use and gives great results.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Megs #205 and Project Awesome for me !


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

fk1000 for me, great product at a great price.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine has to be for the one and only,

PROJECT AWESOME


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks like there are some strong contenders emerging here that look certain to make the voting poll.

Keep your suggestions coming in, and thanks to everyone so far for your input :thumb:

Don't forget on the 16th Nov this thread will end and a new official voting thread will appear in its place, so make sure you cast a vote on it, as it could net you a prize 

Thanks 
DW Team


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Auto-clay (either version)
Bilt Hamber Auto-foam


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

BH gear, Phil? No Way!! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Should add Clearkote Quikshine...best QD bar none IMO :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer.

_though I've still to use my sample pot of Dodo SN!_


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

My choices would have to be-

Dodo SN
Dodo BTBM
Swisswax Pneu


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Number one is the DAS-6 polisher for me. I think it's given many people a more affordable entry into machine polishing....and detailing is all about the prep.

Second would be FinishKare FK1000P. Looks, durability and a whopping great tin.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Opti Seal
Megs 205 (great for noobs)
Planet Polish wheel seal and shine (a mate had just got a bottle so I have a go on one wheel, MILES better than the 845 that's on the others).


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Megs #16 
Tesco Daisy APC


----------



## Jorm (Aug 9, 2009)

In no particular order:

Dodo Juice BTBM
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 
FK#425


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The DAS-6 / Krauss DB-5200 / DAP-500 DA polisher.


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to say Dodo Red Mist Tropical. Use it after most washes and always puts a smile on my face. 

I'm trying z8 next year. Interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Werkstat Acrylic :thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Dodo Juice Supernatural


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

Duragloss #901


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer
Heritage Wax


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

For me Old

1, Citrus bling - I love this product
2, Protectant - Use it for every thing Dressing wise

New product that i'm really proud of

1, Poseidon's carnuaba wash - great feed back so far
2, Achilles prep - it just magic
3, House wax - great values easy to use liquid wax.

Out side ValetPRO

1, Menzerna - There winners
2, Britemax Number 4 - lovely product to use.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Zaino Z2 and Z8


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

chemical new look gel
fk1000p
eurow towels


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Dodo Juice Supernatural - An amazing Wax, punches well above it's weight in the Carnauba wax market :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Meguiar's #16
Dodo Juice Lime Prime


----------



## slanguage (Jan 7, 2009)

M105. Just a great versatile polish. love it.
Collinite 845. An amazing wax with a price thats easy on the wallet.
Meguiars Wheel Brightener. My favorite wheel cleaner.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Best find for me this year would probably br Poorboys Blackhole. Dead easy to use and makes a real difference when used straight on freshly prepped paint. (my car's black which helps!) Topped with Swissvax Onyx, it's looks fantastic.

3m Ultrafina would be another real contender for me. After using Megs polishes I just find 3m stuff different class. :buffer:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Reminder - this suggestions thread ends on the 16th*

Thanks once again from the DW team for all the suggestions :thumb:

Don't forget that this thread ends on Monday morning, so if you've not put your No.1 product of 2009 forward yet, there's still time to do so.

The voting thread will go up in place of this one at some point on Monday evening (depending on how long it takes me and my recruited helper (sberlyn) to collate and sort all the info into the top ten).

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Probably for me it would have to be ONR.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

So many to choose from, I love a bit of FK1000P but also DJ Lime Prime. It's such a versatile polish :thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

For me it has to be Zaino Z-2


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

chemical guys pro polish acrylic
for the finishing stage of machine polishing is my product of the year.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Meguiars #16


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

My top 3 - in order:
1. Dodo red Mist Tropical
2. Surfex HD
3. AG Perfect palms. (just because i used to dread doing the inside of the windscreen and now its a doddle.)


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

738ALR said:


> My suggestion is FK1000p.
> 
> Seems give great results on panels as wells as wheels, and gets great number of supporters on here.
> 
> Andy


make that +1 . easy on, easy off, does wheels as well. long lasting, mental beading, what more could you ask for :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

For me it's going to have to be Britemax #6s, great product that adds great shine and protection and is good value

Daniel


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Collinite 845 - one of the first waxes I used and still love it
OR
W5 screenwash from Lidl
Both great at the job they need to do and great value.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

For me its Zaino Z8


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Has to be Project Awesome. 

I've tried out and used a huge variety of products this year since I got into detailing but Project Awesome really made me stand back and just go wow.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Zaino Z8, it just gives an extra bit of bling to the finish that nothing else seems to match.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I am a newbie, but had problems with glass in a vectra, and tried everything i think!

AG Glass polish did the job for me. But i haven't tried many products


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd like to chuck the Silverline Silverstorm into the mix - awesome price for what is effectively the same as the kestral rotary and both of them are Makita replica's.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Must be finish kare 1000p. Good price and great performance.


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

FK1000P - Fantastic finish, easy on/off, mahoosive tin and cheap
Optimum Instant Detailer - Super slick finish and great value with dilutable 32oz option


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

megs 205, superb finishing polish. 
zaino z2, only used it 3 weeks ago for the 1st time, great aswell


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Final day tomorrow everybody :wave:

At some point late tomorrow afternoon I'll be closing this thread and the official voting thread for the DW Product Of The Year 2009 will go up on Tuesday morning all being well.

Remember to cast a vote, even if the product you've nominated didn't make it, you must have a second choice that might have (only the top ten most suggested make the final poll remember), as all names go into a draw for a nice prize :thumb:


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Z8 for me


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I've lost pretty much all my enthusiasm in detailing and just do washes now, so for me it's:

Meguairs Shampoo+


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Blackfire Wet Diamond.....:thumb:


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Dodo Juice Lime Prime.... I loves it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Last chance!*

This thread ends at about 4:00pm today and a premilinary counting has settled 7 of the 10 finalists, but there are quite a lot of products all level for the final spots in the poll, so your suggesion here could swing it :thumb:


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eurow Shagpile double density towels


----------



## deano71 (Oct 12, 2009)

zaino z6 and dodo red mist tropical for me:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

It's hard to choose a winner from my faves as follows:

Daisy APC, ONR, FK425, FK1000P, SP Paint Cleanser, Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner, and Nilfisk P150 (if I'm allowed to add that to the mix).

The acid test?

Well, I made sure my Mum and Brothers had some of this to look after their cars' paintwork without major effort or expense.



My vote goes to FK1000P.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm, today my vote goes for Jeffs Acrylic - so easy to use and excellent results!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dodo juice Red Mist, or SN or any of the dodo range .


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Zaino Z8.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The shampoo that set the benchmark for me Born To Be Mild.


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Tesco APC!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

zaino CS

daisy APC


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay, thanks to everyone who contributed here :thumb:

The official voting thread will appear in the morning.

DW Team.


----------

